# Shortage of ammo across the nation.



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Stated on the news this evening that police departments are having a hard time finding ammo and gun stores are experiencing longer deliveries for ammo ordered. Seems the military is using the lead up overseas in Iraq and pakistan and is causing a shortage for here in the U.S.

You all might want to go out and stock up now before hunting season starts. It might be harder to find and costlier later on.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It's too late to avoid the "costlier" part. It's already up 15-20% just about everywhere.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I buy mine from Remingtion at their plant in Lonoke, Arkansas. I go down their most every month and havent had a problem with them yet. They have a place that you can buy amo at their skeet shop and shoting range.


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

No noticeable change here. Besides I reload my shells with premium parts for less than half what I can buy them for already made.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Picked up some Aquila .22 and Remington .30-30 at the gunshow last weekend and didn't notice any higher prices. Guess the increase hasn't made it to Music City yet.

galump


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

On another note as well its been my experience that the local PDs around these parts handload and their shells are usually on the lower end of the power spectrum to avoid over penetration. My uncle and his best friend did the loading for their department


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I probably didn't word my other post exactly right.

I bought some .22LR shotshells the other day, and the lady at the shop told me that she had just gotten a notice that ammo would be going up 15%. 

Also, the guys over on the S&W forum have been talking for a couple of weeks now about the increase in ammo prices. If you haven't seen it already, you probably will when everyone starts buying ammo for hunting season. With the fall shipments will come the higher prices.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

That's what I've been hearing online. Supposedly, as of either Sept. 1st or the 15th (whoever you choose to believe), loaded ammo and component prices are scheduled to go up. The skinny I heard is that it's for the same reason as the January price hike...China hoggin' all the metals they can for producing all the junk we like to buy from them! Of course, we can't figger out why stuff doesn't last as long...or why there's lead in the paint or whatnot!  

It definitely hasn't hit yet though. I was at Cabela's just yesterday and they had the same low price on Sellier & Bellot pistol ammo as well as their bulk ammo (rifle and pistol) and now they even have a sale on Federal centerfire rifle ammo in .30-30, .270, .30-06, .243(I think), 7mm Rem. Mag. & .300 Win. Mag. For example, .30-06 was only $9.99 with a $5 MIR! Super cheap! If I didn't reload, that would be something I'd be scarfin' up fer sure! :hobbyhors 

If there's an increase comin', you sure can't tell yet. Of course, I have been quietly stocking up...just in case! :TFH: 

Dave


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

Ammo makers may be following Big oils playbooks. Price hike for hunting season.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Every thing will go up in price. It is the cost of doing buisness in our times. The gas goes up then the electrictiry goes up everything is made by some sort of energy so it cost more to make. I think that 15% is low in the price of doing things.

You can bleive that the military or Chinia buying the raw materials is the culprit but the cost of energy is what is wrong.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Not to worry. Now that it is being contemplated to have OSHA control ammo as hazardous material, the price is guaranteed to go up. A back door move on gun control.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

jross said:


> Not to worry. Now that it is being contemplated to have OSHA control ammo as hazardous material, the price is guaranteed to go up. A back door move on gun control.


Just one more reason to stock up while you can...make hay when the sun's shinin'!

Dave


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Expect to see a Very steep increase on the Taxes on ammunition & reloading components. Also expect to see OSHA to change the rules about Ammo & those who sell it...in an effort to restrict the availability & seriously increase prices.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I know lead prices are up. Ammo in my area has been increasing. A box of 3" mag .410 in six shot was going for $12.49, A guy at my club said he bought shells for his rifle (I forget the cal., something mag) cost him $162 for 3 boxes. Said it breaks down to around $2.50 per shot.


----------

